
Mixmax raises $10.35M to improve email - mericsson
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/06/mixmax-raises-10-35m-to-improve-email/
======
mericsson
Blog post by lead investor: Email on steroids — Creandum leads Series A in
Mixmax.

[https://blog.creandum.com/email-on-steroids-creandum-
leads-s...](https://blog.creandum.com/email-on-steroids-creandum-leads-series-
a-in-mixmax-a6252ff2c069)

